# Free sories :3



## Gavrill (Jul 6, 2009)

*Free stories :3*

I'm opening 3 slots for short (one chapter) stories. To make it interesting, all you have to do is give me a theme and I'll write on it. The theme can be a phrase, an animal, whatever. I'm doing this to help my own creativity and involve some of the writing community while I'm at it :3

I may open more slots as I finish stories.

Slots:
1. Blackfuredfox 
2. Tiarhlu
3. FrancisBlack


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm sorie, but I don't have any ideas for you right now.
;-)


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 6, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> I'm sorie, but I don't have any ideas for you right now.
> ;-)


Haha, that's what I get for typing fast XD


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 6, 2009)

1 male fox cleaning his Fallout shelter when nuclear war devastates his inland area after 2 weeks and rising and finding nothing but a barren wasteland with only the skeletons of harded buildings with no one left, and unknow what happens to him.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 6, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> 1 male fox cleaning his Fallout shelter when nuclear war devastates his inland area after 2 weeks and rising and finding nothing but a barren wasteland with only the skeletons of harded buildings with no one left, and unknow what happens to him.


I'm usually not good with post-apocalyptic stuff but I'll give it a go :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 6, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm usually not good with post-apocalyptic stuff but I'll give it a go :3



thank you, i will find a way to repay you.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 6, 2009)

An individual (species withstanding) of an indescript nature (physical attributes withstanding) seeking to do some task (details withstanding) while another person, party, or entity moves to impede his/her/its progress through as of yet unspecified methods (reasons withstanding). It could be anything really.




More seriously, I always find that walking around or looking at odd things helps spark my creativity. Try taking a walk around an unfamiliar place (but be safe) or watching something rather peculiar.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 6, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> An individual (species withstanding) of an indescript nature (physical attributes withstanding) seeking to do some task (details withstanding) while another person, party, or entity moves to impede his/her/its progress through as of yet unspecified methods (reasons withstanding). It could be anything really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll keep that in mind. Since that's already the theme of a story I'm working on (and a rather common theme) I'll just keep the motivation in mind :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 6, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'll keep that in mind. Since that's already the theme of a story I'm working on (and a rather common theme) I'll just keep the motivation in mind :3



if you want someone to bounce story ideas off of feel free to PM me, i can listen very well and would like someone i trust to read a story of mine.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 6, 2009)

Write about that time in middle school that you wish you could do all over again.

EDIT: Could be done from the POV of your fursona.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2009)

Tiarhlu said:


> Write about that time in middle school that you wish you could do all over again.
> 
> EDIT: Could be done from the POV of your fursona.


Alright, will do.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 7, 2009)

The ceiling.

If you'd like a challenge.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> The ceiling.
> 
> If you'd like a challenge.


Got it :3


----------



## ScottyDM (Jul 7, 2009)

The new quarter opens tomorrow for the Anthrofiction Network Short Story Contest. I'll announce the theme later tomorrow.

Also Poetigress does a Thursday prompt, but looks like she's going to take some time off until mid August.

One of the nice things about either of these venues is your effort will receive some attention/feedback. Although the feedback from AFN's contest is a bit more formalized.

S-


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2009)

ScottyDM said:


> The new quarter opens tomorrow for the Anthrofiction Network Short Story Contest. I'll announce the theme later tomorrow.
> 
> Also Poetigress does a Thursday prompt, but looks like she's going to take some time off until mid August.
> 
> ...


I'll definitely try to participate in those. :3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 7, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Got it :3


 YES
THIS IS AWESOME

...

Sorry. 
I've always really wanted to read a good story on bland mundane objects, I guess.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> YES
> THIS IS AWESOME
> 
> ...
> ...


I'm doing these in reverse. Not a whole chapter (just a "doodle") But I like it...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2504114

Edit: Here's Tiarhlu's:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2504137/


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 11, 2009)

A nice touch of humour, too. Feels more like poetry than fiction.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> A nice touch of humour, too. Feels more like poetry than fiction.


Thanks, I was aiming for that :3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 24, 2009)

You should write the worst Mary Sue evar... YOU WONT....


----------

